# www.bmwtis.com rocks!!



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

You can sign up for 24 hours for $20. NOt bad. I've been reading all the different pdf training manuals, browsing repair instructions, etc. You can also access the online parts catalog. The interface kind of sucks (very clunky)- but you get used to it. Lots of info. I feel like a kid at a big buffet-- all I can eat for 24 hours.

Some tid-bits I picked up so far:
-There is actually a special way to mount wheels -- you're supposed to always mount w/ the valve stem at the bottom.
-replacing coolant on post 2/01 e46s (w/ the plate style reinforcement) requires removing this reinforcement, and you need a special tool to properly torque the bolts when you re-install it. WHat a pain!
-There is a special tool to push the brake piston back when you're changing brake pads. Actually, there's a special tool for nearly everything it seems.
-You can get a complete list of OBD2 codes
-All TSBs

Definitely worth it. I'm happy BMW is offereing this to everyone on a pay-as-you-go basis. I can now get the "real owners manual" for my car. 

IMO, this is the kind of stuff that should be in the owner's circle on bmwusa.com (yeah, I know its totally impractible and would scare the hell out of most owners-- but still...)


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

$20 for 24 hours?!?!?!?! WTF are they thinking? BMW has set a new record for anti-consumer business practices.

I can just hear my buddy who paid $51 for a complete factory service manual CD and parts CD for his POS Focus laughing now.



Ed


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

rumatt said:


> Interesting. Can you download the 2 or 3 pdf's your interested and keep them around for reference, or will they sue you like a 12-year old?


ROTFLMAO

Ed


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

rumatt said:


> Interesting. Can you download the 2 or 3 pdf's your interested and keep them around for reference, or will they sue you like a 12-year old?


 

Since you asked--
This is the only "legalese" they have on the site (when you sign in):
ALL USERS OF THIS WEBSITE ARE ONLY AUTHORIZED TO USE THE INFORMATION FOR THE PURPOSE OF SERVICING AND/OR REPAIRING BMW OR MINI VEHICLES. FURTHERMORE, BMW OF NORTH AMERICA, LLC SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY UNAUTHORIZED OR IMPROPER USE OF ANY INFORMATION ON THIS WEBSITE. THE INFORMATION ON THIS WEBSITE IS NOT TO BE RESOLD, BARTERED, OR TRANSFERRED WITHOUT THE EXPRESS WRITTEN CONSENT OF BMW NORTH AMERICA, LLC.

Doesn't say anything about keeping the pdfs on your own computer for future use. YOu just can't sell them or give them to someone else.

So, the $20 could either be considered a huge rip-off or a really good deal depending on how fast your connection is and how patient you are at downloading lots of files. Its been a good deal for me.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

This site seems to be for independent BMW mechanics and hard core BMW do it yourselfers, so maybe the price isn't that steep. After all information doesn't seem to be intended for the average BMW owner.

Maybe the site should be free to all registered BMW owners. :dunno:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> This site seems to be for independent BMW mechanics and hard core BMW do it yourselfers, so maybe the price isn't that steep. After all information doesn't seem to be intended for the average BMW owner.
> 
> Maybe the site should be free to all registered BMW owners. :dunno:


Wouldn't be a bad idea. I doubt most owners would ever login- so it wouldn't be much sweat off their backs.


----------

